# Boosters



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

reggie has his booster jabs today! That means we can go walkies soon!! Really dreading the jab though, his bredder took him for the last one, I don't want him to think I hurt him


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Our two get their second jabs tomorrow so will be able to get out and about from a week tomorrow.

The jab is just a necessary evil. I just close my eyes LOL


----------



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Soo!
He didn't flinch, though was a little shaky but I think that was from the car journey more than the jab!
I was hoping to go walkies in a weeks time but my vet says he has to stay in for 2 more weeks  was really looking forward to showing him off (& more importantly - wearing him out!!)
Good look for tomorrow x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it depends what brand of vaccine the use whether its one or two weeks.

It will fly by for you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some pups don't bother, other cry a bit. Echo was a squealed where as delta didn't even seem to know something happened. 


don't worry if he goes quiet later, it can make them a little lethargic, give him 24 House and you will have your normal puppy back. give the back of the neck a rub/massage to help the vacc disperse, this seems to speed up them going back to normal. or that what i found anyway. 

Delta was very shivery. and a bit whinie when she got home just wanted to sleep. but they do perk up so don't panic.


----------



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

Thankyou Kendal x


----------

